# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Мои поклоны

## Слава Гугуев

Харе Кришна, Патита Павана прабху! 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, насколько важна и необходима в общении с преданными ( и со старшими, и с равными, и с младшими), 
например по телефону, такая форма обращения, как "Примите мои поклоны!"?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Этикет показывает глубину нашей любви к преданным и учителям. Поэтому в каждом случае, когда нет экстренной ситуации (пожар, потоп), не забудьте прославить преданных: Харе Крищна! Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Вайшнавский этикет и делает нас собственно говоря вайшнавами.

----------


## Слава Гугуев

Спасибо Вам большое за ответ и за те знания, которые Вы даёте в своих лекциях!
Не буду откладывать на потом свои попытки измениться:
Харе Кришна! Примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

----------

